# Another newbie



## lucybwn (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Well, obviously I'm new and thought I would introduce myself! A few people from other message boards have mentioned that this is a good place to come so I thought I'd finally see for myself as I'm about to start ttc for the third time.

So, a little bit about my story so far......

I'm Lucy (27), married to PJ (26)

I first started ttc with my ex partner nearly 7 years ago. I fell pregnant within a few months but lost the baby at 10 weeks. Following the stress of the miscarriage (plus other horrible things that were going on at the time) we split up and I started to use the depo injection as a way to control my periods which have been awful since I started them at 12. When I married in 2002 I came off the injection and PJ and I tried for 2 years (undergoing all the initial testing at the hospital - results normal) before falling pregnant. This time I lost the baby at only 5+4 weeks.

During a hospital visit following the miscarriage it was discovered that I had some ovarian cysts. Last July I was admitted to hospital to have the cysts removed and was diagnosed with endometriosis (this had been suspected when the cysts were first discovered). I had to have my left tube and ovary removed too as they were in a mess from the endometriosis and I had various other bits unstuck inside me (I don't really understand it very well!). Since then I have been on a course of zoladex which has meant no perios but lots of hot flushes and general head fuzz!  lol

So, now I am just waiting for my last injection to wear off (which I realise may be some time) and then it will be back to the rollercoaster again! 

Looking forward to getting to know some of you. I've seen that there is an endometriosis section which I will visit, and I hope to be able to offer advice as much as ask for it! Oh yeah, just remembered, one more thing, I also have a bi-cornuate womb! Been told it shouldn't affect my chances but after dealing with so many doctors recently I don't quite know what to believe!  

Good luck to you all (and me lol)

Lucy xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and welcome to ff 

sorry to hear you have had a tough time with the endo and cysts 
As you said we do have an endo thread please introduce yourself to the girls 

 

love
suzie xx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Lucy!

Sounds like a rollercoaster and a half.  Nice to meet you.  I'm new too.  Lots of luck with everything.  Sending you some fairy dust  !

Custard


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

HI there, 

ITs sounds like you've had quite a journey so far.  I just wanted to say welcome to ff and i hope that you find the site useful and supportive.  Take care, 

Tracy xx


----------



## River (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Lucy 

Great to have you onboard!
You situation sounds very similar to mine as I had endo (had a lap to remove it) and ovarian cysts plus bits stuck in the wrong places
Good luck to you and welcome!
 
River
x


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Lucy, welcome to FF. My goodness you have been through alot  . I hope you find as much support here as i have. Everyone so nice and there is always someone to get advice from. I will warn you,this site is addictive.I think its because it's so nice to know you aren't alone and that there are people who understand the pain of not being able to conceive, people who have no troubles can't even imagine it can they. Anyway   i hope everything goes well for you.Take care.Mel***


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Lucy

This site is great for support and advice, it's actually adictive.  Goodluck with your journey and have fun ttc!

Jappa xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi lucy and welcome to FF

This is a fantastic site and i hope u find lots of support on here. Sorry to hear that u have been through so much already - me and hubby are still having investigations so after them we will see where we go from there.

wow a bi-cornuate womb - is that a heart shaped womb? I have a retroverted uterus which means its backwards facing but the doc said it shouldnt effect becoming pregnant

Take care and speak soon

Kate xx


----------



## lucybwn (Jan 21, 2006)

Hello again, and thanks for the lovely warm welcome 

Custard, whereabouts in Somerset are you? I'm from Yeovil origionally, although I live in Oxford now.

Kate, yes it is a heart shaped womb. I have heard conflicting information about whether it should cause me any problems. Obviously having had two miscarriages already it makes me wonder a bit!

Thanks again so much everyone for making me feel at home already!

Lucy xx


----------



## Sam_in_manchester (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Lucy - I'm new too and wanted to say hello and good luck!

We've been TTC for 2 yrs following vasectomy reversal, which though technicially sucessful doesn't leave us with much chance of conceiving naturally. Everything appears fine with me, so hopefully it's just a matter of time for is now. Finger's crossed of course!

Sam xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi lucy

Never heard of a heart shaped womb so had a little read up on google about it! I learn more and more everyday!

Take care

Kate


----------



## lucybwn (Jan 21, 2006)

You probably know more about it than me now then Kate! 

Lucy xx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Lucy,

I'm in Frome, so not so far from Yeovil, but quite a way from Oxford.    I hope that everything goes well for you.  This place is fab!  Lots of lovely people who are full of great advice and help and support -  

Good luck  

Jen / Custard


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

lol lucy!!!

Its good to learn these things as im a student nurse!!

Kate xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Lucy

Hope things start to work out for you. 

This website is very addictive and is loads of help 



Jan xxx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

hi Lucy - welcome to ff site!

Sorry to hear your journey so far has been tough - ets hope you find some support here and that things start looking up for you

good luck!

C


----------

